

Techcrunch vs. Reality - diminish
http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/2btjd2/techcrunch_vs_reality/

======
leoh
I think this is a very important point to remember. Successful company
histories are often glossy because the beautiful stories are easier to digest
and are what we would prefer to believe. Success can sometimes take a lot of
time. A successful friend of mine has a poster in his office. It's a cowboy
and a horse and it says "if you've never been bucked then you've never
ridden."

